
Proactive Security and (re)discovering OpenBSD - fcambus
https://medium.com/@loganaden/proactive-security-re-discovering-openbsd-8f9be4d9d9f9
======
ycmbntrthrwaway
The post looks unfinished. What are these principles author is talking about
and how can they be applied to web development?

